# Pre-MTD McCulloch Parts Lists/Diagrams



## Darr247 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone got a source for the old diagrams/lists?

All the EMPART sites have diagrams for 2003 and newer, but nothing for pre-MTD.

I went to Lawnmowertech's site (chainsawpartslists.com) but the McCulloch page there is empty.

If I have to buy them on a CD, that's fine... I can't even find anywhere that's selling those.

Thanks, and HNY. :hat:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Happy New Year!


you might find something here 

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Darr247 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone got a source for the old diagrams/lists?
> 
> ...


give me a list of the models you need and i can see what i can do for you


----------



## Darr247 (Dec 31, 2010)

The site won't let me post the reply I've typed up without posting this 'fake' as my 2nd message, first.


----------



## Darr247 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, leatherneck... but those appear to be scan-to-pdf copies pulled directly from a Clymer Service manual (e.g. http://amazon.com/dp/0872887057), and I was looking for part (number) lists. It's hard to cross-reference with no numbers at all to go by.


Lawnmowertech, I'm looking for a parts list for a Pro-Mac 5700.
I tried to PM you but the site says your PM box is full (heh - that's probably a good strategy).

According to the McCulloch Publication Guide I found on barrettsmallengine.com, it should be parts list # 211627.

Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry that other link wasn't more helpful,how about this one!It has the IPL of 211627.

http://www.ordertree.com/ARI.aspx?Mfg=139&Model=13-600041-35 TIMBER BEAR 07/90 to Current IPL 211627


----------



## n9viw (Aug 18, 2009)

*WOW! Kudos to USMCGrunt!*

USMC Grunt,

THANK YOU!!!

I used your generous link to get not only the service pages for my Power Mac 6, but also for my Timber Bear 3.4, the Echo CS-900EVL, AND my Craftsman 2.3 (aka Poulan 2300)! I'm bringing the former two back from the dead, and I'm trying to troubleshoot a non-start issue on the little PM6. This should really help!

Much appreciated,
Nick


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome Nick,and welcome to the forum.That source has been around awhile,but a lot of the new members find it a savior for older equipment.


----------

